# What is a troll?



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response2 or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[3]

Most folks think of trolls as the above definition. However, I feel there can be other definitions. Let me give you one of mine.

There are numerous ways to inflame and disrupt an online community. A person that attempts to strictly control discourse and invade the privacy of others is a form of troll. Taking away our right to convey our thoughts and restrict those thoughts to only "accepted" thoughts is trolling. A troll attempts to build the community in their image of what it should be. To me that is very disrupting and not acceptable to the community as a whole.

Recently, an individual, with almost religious fervor has attempted to change and set rules we should all follow. Response to his flaming troll post and his posts attempting to gain "insider knowledge" to site information would suggest he was unsuccessful.

I don't expect total acceptance from the community on my thoughts. However, I am thankful for the ability to put those thoughts out there. I also wholeheartedly accept rebuttals and negative comments. It's all part of participating in the world of Internet forums.

The self-important individual of whom I speak did get one thing right in his troll post. This is a good forum. As long as we stay vigilant the forum will remain a place woodworkers can gather for free information sharing and fun.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

So basically you are saying…. We have two trolls?

But in all seriousness.

Trolls live under bridges and make you solve brain tickling riddles before given the right to cross.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> So basically you are saying…. We have two trolls?
> 
> But in all seriousness.
> 
> ...


Exactly…


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

What causes a person to be a blue collar worker? = Choice…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> What causes a person to be a blue collar worker? = Choice…
> 
> - nkawtg


Exactly…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations, this thread has been up a couple of days without being closed.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Then there are those who think their posts are so important that if anyone dares respond in a way that the poster deems insufficiently respectful, that "anyone" is immediately blocked.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Then there are those who think their posts are so important that if anyone dares respond in a way that the poster deems insufficiently respectful, that "anyone" is immediately blocked.
> 
> - Clint Searl


You must be referring to "Dan'um Style" and a few other. But, I'd be surprised if DKV has a block list.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I am not a blocker, I am a blockee.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Right you are, AKGuy.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

> I am not a blocker, I am a blockee.
> 
> - DKV


BS
You have had me blocked for years.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I am not a blocker, I am a blockee.
> 
> - DKV
> 
> ...


*If you're blocked by someone, you can't post to a thread the blocker starts. DKV started this thread. If DKV has you blocked it would be impossible for you to post in this thread.

Yes, there is some BS going on somewhere.

*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

At least no one has posted a can of troll repellent spray…..


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You're correct. I thought I was replying to a comment from Dan-um
Sorry DKV, didn't mean to dis you.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You re correct. I thought I was replying to a comment from Dan-um
> Sorry DKV, didn t mean to dis you.
> 
> - crank49


 well I've done that before . I've never found being blocked by someone a loss.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I just couldn't resist


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I would say that Knockknock's post just about sums up this post.

Rather Gay.

Madts


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got back from Santa Cruz. How's the battle of the trolls progressing? Have we caught any while I was gone? How are Jeffp's efforts going? Between the two of us we should be able to make this site troll free.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Just got back from Santa Cruz. How s the battle of the trolls progressing? Have we caught any while I was gone? How are Jeffp s efforts going? Between the two of us we should be able to make this site troll free.
> 
> - DKV


Just don't feed them.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Troll repellent?









Just saying…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

JeffP, keep me up to date bro. Have you caught any trolls yet? I haven't caught one. Kind of makes you wonder where they all went. I think we scared them away. I bet it was the Troll B Gon sign…you and I took the battle to the enemy and we done won it.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

What you have to remember is DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS AT HOME, these folks are trained professional troll finder outers, they would not condone this behavior in class.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

JeffP, I don't know about you but I'm about ready to declare this site troll free. We've done great work together. How about you? Are you ready?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

N


> ok ok… sorry
> 
> thanks for your advice.
> 
> ...


Now, that,....... is a spam.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Hah! Pricilla's posts are always so thought provoking and helpful.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

So much for troll free. There is always one that gets through. But you guys got her. Good job.

Madts.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pricilla has had a longer run of posting than my closed threads or my friend Hinge. Admin is slacking off. Tighten up Cricket.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Been on the site for less than a day, and she already has more "Flags" than the U.N…..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Been on the site for less than a day, and she already has more "Flags" than the U.N…..
> 
> - bandit571


Are you sure its a she?


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Ya'll can rest easy, in another post about it, the hall monitor told on her….


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Now that all the trolls and spammers are gone let's get back to to woodworking and fun.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What kind of reward/award/prize can we get for JeffP? He has been absolutely amazing in the "get rid of the trolls/spammers" campaign. Seldom have I witnessed such passion and fanaticism…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

We are alltrolls in the lower penninsula of Michigan because we live below the Mackinac bridge!!!!!!!!!!! Just ask the youppers in the UP


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I went on Facebook yesterday and a gorgeous young woman I've never heard of, whose FB page seems to consist of nothing more than photos of herself, had sent me a friend request. Our only mutual friend was another woodworker. Coincidence? I think not.

Now if I can only figure out what it means…...


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

> There are numerous ways to inflame and disrupt an online community. A person that attempts to strictly control discourse and invade the privacy of others is a form of troll. Taking away our right to convey our thoughts and restrict those thoughts to only "accepted" thoughts is trolling. A troll attempts to build the community in their image of what it should be. To me that is very disrupting and not acceptable to the community as a whole.
> 
> - DKV


I think I sorta fell into one of the examples mentioned above a time or two during posting reviews on certain tools mostly all disposable tools such as HF, I've since learned a lesson or two when posting reviews.

Once a review has been posted there's no need to say anything more, just let the comments roll in without interjecting or intervening by placing your own comments unless you are asked a direct question, the review is all that's needed, you've said your piece that's all that needs to be said, I had the habit of continuing to express my thoughts and opinions when someone made a comment on my review thus I was once labeled an evangelist for doing it. *Doh*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

> Once a review has been posted there s no need to say anything more, just let the comments roll in without interjecting or intervening by placing your own comments unless you are asked a direct question, the review is all that s needed, you ve said your piece that s all that needs to be said, I had the habit of continuing to express my thoughts and opinions when someone made a comment on my review thus I was once labeled an evangelist for doing it. *Doh*
> 
> - Blackie_


I don't know the exact context Randy, but if you express an opinion about a tool and someone disagrees, I don't see anything wrong with logically defending your opinion.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Charlie, you are correct, if I am confronted then yes I will defend but if someone else is just leaving their experience or opinion about that tool that might be different.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Most of us may have been mistakenly considered to be a troll at some point ,if a person gives his/her opinion and it sounds controversial, he /she'd better hang around and defend that opinion or else run the risk of being called a troublemaker who's looking to stir up the sh**.
Blackie you are right though, a review is different,you give it and that should be the end of it.


----------

